# 5D Mark III Specs [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 2, 2010)

```
<strong>The first spec list</strong>

I am not going to post every spec list I see from anonymous sources. However, itâ€™s slow going at the moment. Thereâ€™s also a couple of interesting concepts in this list.</p>
<p>It could be a wishlist, it could be legit. Discuss!</p>
<p><strong>Specifications (Japanese to English Google Translated)

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>28megapixel CMOS sensor. Achieved by introducing new technologies such as low-noise photodiode</li>
<li>Sensor Size 36.0 Ãƒâ€” 24.0mm 1.0x</li>
<li>Wide low-noise ISO sensitivity ISO100 ~ 12800 (extension L: 50, H1: 25600, H2: 51200, H3: 102400)</li>
<li>The six frames * Dual DIGIC4 / s provides continuous shooting</li>
<li>98 percent of the viewfinder field of view, magnification 0.71 times. With the electronic level</li>
<li>A high-speed AF system. Double Cross Centre, Cross assists 19 points â€“ 26 points. 5 AF point selection mode, types of automatic. Advanced AI Servo AF</li>
<li>63-segment metering. 1920 Ãƒâ€” 1080 30/25/24 frame Video</li>
<li>Crop video feature. 10X SD, HD four times, three times in full HD.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://toki.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/dcamera/1286941482/l50">2ch</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## kubelik (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm assuming the "2800 full megapixels" is a mis-translation, or else we can stop right here and throw this one out the window


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 2, 2010)

kubelik said:


> I'm assuming the "2800 full megapixels" is a mis-translation, or else we can stop right here and throw this one out the window



I updated that. I like to give exact quotes, but I'll just assume 28mp was intended.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't see 6 fps and more AF points that the 7D in a 5DIII. Other than that, there's no news here. Of course it will have more megapixels and a wider ISO range, because that's the norm. Of course it will have 1080p. Of course it will have the 63 zone iFCL metering. Ok, the electronic level is new to the line, but it's in the 7D and 60D so again, it's obvious. Video cropping is about the only thing of note. Woot.


----------



## zaytsevphoto (Nov 2, 2010)

;D it's I send this link =)

in jap. internet there is rare to see info about 5d mk III, but almost everywhere there is a date of launch about summer-fall 2011


----------



## kubelik (Nov 2, 2010)

the approximately 28 MP makes sense, roughly making it the same pixel-sensor density as the 1D Mark IV. I also highly doubt it's coming with a fancier AF system than the 7D ... 6 FPS would be nice but also a stretch, it'd be more likely to haul the same 5 FPS that the 60D does.

the question is, as the 5D Mark II is really the go-to camera for video shooters, is Canon going to bring the articulated screen to the 5DIII? honestly, even though I play with video, I couldn't care less for an articulated screen, but it seems like its not beyond reason.

I am also assuming that there will be 720p 60/50 available, not just the 1080p modes ... it'd be awesome to see some really slow-mo stuff ... how about a 72p 72 frame rate mode? that would be something pretty special that would make the 5DIII stand out against the competition


----------



## blufox (Nov 2, 2010)

I didn't understand the autofocus points spec.Can someone please explain it to me? 

0.71 magnification , Canon please increase it to somewhere close to .9x. 

2 thing worth noting are - No DIGIC V. Dual Digic 4 processors but still 6 fps. What is it that requires another DIGIC processor now? 

Time to put on hold that elusive 7D upgrade.

Whatever it is, it is too late to switch to Noink lol. 

Once a Canon shooter, always a Canon shooter


----------



## Waleed Essam (Nov 2, 2010)

The most interesting thing is probably the "low-noise photo diode" thing... Canon seriously need new sensor technologies to keep up with competition.

The 7D still holds up well against new crop cameras, but you need to apply NR and resize etc... Canon needs to be ahead of everyone again without all the processing the users have to go through. And don't get me wrong, I'm happy with my 7D, but I'm expecting the D700 successor to be on par with D3s in noise or maybe slightly slightly behind it.

The Improved AF is expected, how much improved, time will tell...


----------



## Anastas (Nov 2, 2010)

If 5D Mark III remains with DIGIC IV processor, I think it will be really disappointment. This camera must be with DIGIC V, to have cleaner high ISO and I think it's time to put 16bit color in the new generation cameras.
Also Canon can remove AA filter and fight the moire with software. Or they can leave a very tiny AA filter like the original 5D camera.


----------



## baldusi (Nov 2, 2010)

I think is a dream of some fanboy. Canon would use a Digic V. And 6fps is not the objective of the 5D line. The 28Mpx seems logical.


----------



## MK5GTI (Nov 2, 2010)

i was hoping they would have fulltime Video AF introduce, so that they can slowly introduce to the rebel line.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 2, 2010)

It looks like a wish list to me. Actually, it looks like two, maybe even three, wish lists mashed together, one for a lord of darkness camera, Canon's answer to the D700/D3s, and another for a high resolution studio camera. If this camera is introduced before the 1DsMkIV (or a 50MP merged 1DMkV), Canon might as well simultaneously discontinue the 1DsMkIII.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 2, 2010)

Anastas said:


> Also Canon can remove AA filter and fight the moire with software. Or they can leave a very tiny AA filter like the original 5D camera.



How does one make a "tiny" AA filter? Do you mean a "weak" AA filter perhaps? Also, as I understand, MF DSLRs don't use AA filters largely because of cost. Anybody who thinks that aliasing can be well corrected in software simply doesn't understand what aliasing is.


----------



## ronderick (Nov 2, 2010)

oh my... not 2CH... 

That's like the biggest anonymous gossip website in Japan. 

While you might occassionally get a leak or two from undercover industry employees, I won't bet
my money on it.

btw, the last line of the source (the anonymous guy who started the thread) says: 

"以上、妄想でした"


----------



## scalesusa (Nov 2, 2010)

The specs actually sound realistic. There are always those who think they might get $8000 features on a low cost camera, it just won't happen. Canon does not let features suddenly upward on a model series, they make incremental changes.

I'd like to see improvement in the Auto and Av settings though. Specifically, the option to change the default shutter speed from 1/focal length to a settable ratio. This would fix the auto ISO as well, since ISO would rise or fall according to the shutter speed ratio, and in effect, be changing the minimum or maximum limits depending on lens focal length used, at least while in auto or Av mode. It might help in Tv mode too, I haven't thought much about it. Right now, I have to use full manual, or set the ISO to get fast shutter speeds in Av mode.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Nov 2, 2010)

ronderick said:


> oh my... not 2CH...


Crying, or is that more like wwwww-ing?

Looking at the text ronderick posted...it looks like somebody just made this up.

But if I were to assume it's real...which it isn't:

The specs seem like what I'd expect actually, though the non-100% viewfinder surprises me. I guess it'll still be larger than the 7D's however.

AF doesn't quite seem sports-spec but better than any APS-C DSLR from Canon out at the moment. Metering looks like a big advance with nearly double the number of zones.

DIGIC V isn't proven to exist yet. It might by the time the camera is released, but the whole "Digic IV is a temporary solution" argument was always based in rumor, not fact.

Video framerate selection still seem lousy. 60FPS 1080p maybe is illogical to hope for given the speed of current media, although half-speed SDXC cards can swing [email protected] Just as important to me is the speed for 720p, which ideally will have 24fps this time...but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## spam (Nov 2, 2010)

blufox said:


> Dual Digic 4 processors but still 6 fps. What is it that requires another DIGIC processor now?



28MP and 6 fps would require 2 digic IV for processing unless the processing speed is increased quite a bit compared to the 7D.

The whole rumor seem more like a wish list though. 6 fps and 7D quality AF would make it were hard to sell the 1D Mk IV, and specs for a camera with a release date almost a year from now wouldn't be fixed for some time yet.


----------



## nocojoe (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks like a reasonable wishlist to me. Why 6fps? That seems like one of those inbetween numbers, not fast enough for sports or wildlife, and more than enough for portrait, landscape or event work.


----------



## ksinton (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah this is not a realistic spec.

1.) I don't see them using the Digic mark 4 again for the 5 series.

2.) I don't see them offering dual processors on the 5d series either. That would make it too close to the 1d series!

3.) The spec mentions digital zoom on the video but how is that going to happen unless Canon offers a new processor (Digic mark 5).

4.) I hope the spec is right about 28mp and very high ISO range is true, if if the rest is BS.

Kim Sinton
http://www.sintonbrothers.com


----------



## x-vision (Nov 2, 2010)

Very, very plausible specs - if the 5DIII is scheduled for a Feb 2011 release. 
In fact, I was expecting a 5DIII with these spec to be announced at Photokina this year.

The big question, though, is when is the 1DV going to be announced? 
It is a possibility that this could happen in Feb 2011, in which case the 5DIII most likely won't be announced in 2011 at all - and won't have these specs either.

CR guy, please ask around for Canonâ€™s plans about the 1DV.  
This will tell us a lot about the 5DIII, 7DII, et..


----------



## kubelik (Nov 2, 2010)

x-vision, you seem to be very convinced a 1DV is on the way ... I'm curious as to why you believe this to be the case. most evidence as I understand it points to a totally different conclusion.

first, the 1D Mark IV was released 1Q 2010. for canon to replace it with a 1D Mark V in 1Q 2011 would be a 1 year refresh cycle ... unheard of in professional cameras. for good reasons, too, having to do with recouping R+D and production costs.

second, there is nothing horridly wrong with the 1D Mark IV that warrants emergency replacement. one could argue the closest any camera came to warranting this sort of drastic measure would be the 1D Mark III, yet Canon stalwartly stood by that product for the duration of its lifespan. from what I've seen, the 1DIV performs pretty much like everyone expected it to, which is to say in fine fashion.

so ... just struggling to understand where this is coming from. also, when you make comments like this on other posts:

"Aah. Somebody's been wet-dreaming again. 
Pixel-binning and weak/missing AA filter are technical characteristics that have no appeal for real photographers - just for the techno geeks that came up with this lame rumor."

and then come out with a statement about expecting the 1DV to materialize at Photokina this past year ... people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones, you know?


----------



## x-vision (Nov 2, 2010)

The 1DIV may look like a new model but in fact is a mid-cycle facelift product. 
As such, its lifespan will be short. The 1DIIn, for example, was on the market for less than 18 months. 
The 1DIV is a more substantial facelift than the 1DIIn was but itâ€™s still a facelift. 

Also, even though the 1DIV is well specâ€™d, its 1.3x sensor format is a drag and is working against Canon at this time. 
Individual buyers may prefer the 1.3x format for the extra â€˜reachâ€™ but having a smaller (read â€˜inferiorâ€™) sensor than the competition - *at the flagship level* - is a marketing suicide. A switch to FF needs to happen sooner rather than later. 

Thus, the camera that needs a replacement the most at this time is the 1DIV â€“ not the well selling 5DII or 1DsIII (at its new $6K price point). 

As for the AA filter and pixel-binning: like I said, these are low-level technical characteristics, not selling points. 
No company will delay a flagship product for characteristics that many buyers have not heard of or donâ€™t understand. 

P.S. Sorry for the â€˜real photographersâ€™ comment. 
I meant to say people buying/using cameras for taking pictures â€“ as opposed to the people buying cameras as just toys and obsessing over their technical specs.


----------



## epsiloneri (Nov 2, 2010)

Edwin Herdman said:


> The specs seem like what I'd expect actually, though the non-100% viewfinder surprises me. I guess it'll still be larger than the 7D's however.



Yes, I wonder about this as well, in general. Why aren't all view finders 100%? 98% seems so close to 100%, what makes the last 2% so hard? In contrast, I don't find the magnification factor as important. Sure, with a higher magnification you are probably able to discern more detail, but for composition it's a bit tiring on the eye to roll around too much to cover all corners of a magnified frame (for FF, for APS-C it's no issue).

You're right that the 5D viewfinder is much larger than the 7D.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Nov 3, 2010)

epsiloneri said:


> You're right that the 5D viewfinder is much larger than the 7D.


And in turn the 7D is probably bigger than the sad pentamirror finder of the T1i.

But nothing compares with the giant viewfinder of the medium format Mamiya RZ22! Playing with MF power, uh huh! o_o


x-vision said:


> The 1DIV may look like a new model but in fact is a mid-cycle facelift product.
> As such, its lifespan will be short. The 1DIIn, for example, was on the market for less than 18 months.
> The 1DIV is a more substantial facelift than the 1DIIn was but itâ€™s still a facelift.


Plausible, but consider the economic climate as well.

Also not sure where the Mark IV could make massive improvements, unless you want to turn it into a movie camera. It could use some more megapixels perhaps.

One of the biggest changes from the Mark II to the IIN was the back color LCD, changed from 2" to 2.5", a pretty noteworthy change. Right now it's standardized at 3" on most models. I'm sure some people would like to see a bigger screen still, and there may be some room before we run into problems like trying to make it a touchscreen to accommodate all the controls as well.


> Also, even though the 1DIV is well specâ€™d, its 1.3x sensor format is a drag and is working against Canon at this time.


You dismiss the whole sports segment as "individual buyers?"



> As for the AA filter and pixel-binning: like I said, these are low-level technical characteristics, not selling points.
> No company will delay a flagship product for characteristics that many buyers have not heard of or donâ€™t understand.


Canon is a smart enough company - I would hope, else they are putting themselves in peril - not to ignore the AA filter. I assume you mean getting rid of the AA filter? Not smart. I'm sure there will be an AA filter developed specifically for the sensor used, as always), or fudging pixel-binning for video if other manufacturers can do it (considering how much data would need to be moved, while sensors continue to get denser in terms of megapixel, I don't see anybody catching up for the sake of pixel binning in video. Perhaps I'm not sure what you meant here, but AA filter and pixel binning perhaps aren't high on the list of photographer demands because they're relatively transparent to normal photographers and the demands of cranks uninvolved with camera development but who have concrete opinions about "best practice" haven't been reflected in Canon or Nikon camera development. If you want my opinion on what Canon really ought to do to make their cameras better, I would start with (for the low end) better quick selection of bracketing (have to dive into a menu on the T1i, though it's only a few seconds to do) and especially getting a better mirror lock up solution.


----------



## x-vision (Nov 3, 2010)

Edwin Herdman said:


> Perhaps I'm not sure what you meant here, but AA filter and pixel binning perhaps aren't high on the list of photographer demands because they're relatively transparent to normal photographers...



That was exactly my point but I had the misfortune of using the term â€˜real photographersâ€™ instead of â€˜normal photographersâ€™, which caused some unintended stir.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 3, 2010)

dilbert said:


> Viewfinder coverage. Only the 1-series cameras (from Canon) deliver 100%.



Not true, actually. The 7D viewfinder coverage is "Approximately 100%" - exactly the same coverage spec as the 1DsIII and 1DIV. The 7D is also 1x magnification, but of course that's easier because it's APS-C.


----------



## epsiloneri (Nov 3, 2010)

dilbert said:


> That it is non-100% should be of no surprise to anyone. If it were 100%, then that would be a surprise.



Because of marketing reasons or something more fundamental?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 3, 2010)

dilbert said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The first spec list
> ...



The person who fabricated these 5DIII specs seems to be stating 26 AF points total. I'd read the "5" as referring to the number of AF point _selection modes_ (presumably taken from the 7D specs - auto, zone, manual, spot, and point expansion).

I'm not sure how they came up with 26, though...maybe they are not counting the 'double cross center' in the 19 cross points, so it's 1 double cross center + 19 other cross type + 6 linear (the same 'invisible' six the 5D and 5DII have)??


----------



## DoesNotFollow (Nov 3, 2010)

The idea that at new 5D Mark 3 would not have the new Digic 5 chip and rather have two Digic 4's is not likely.


----------



## bvukich (Nov 3, 2010)

DoesNotFollow said:


> The idea that at new 5D Mark 3 would not have the new Digic 5 chip and rather have two Digic 4's is not likely.



That a non-1d body would have DIGIC-V first is more unlikely.


----------



## Flake (Nov 3, 2010)

bvukich said:


> DoesNotFollow said:
> 
> 
> > The idea that at new 5D Mark 3 would not have the new Digic 5 chip and rather have two Digic 4's is not likely.
> ...



Why when the Digic IV was first seen in the 50D? 
Canon Rumour from Wikipedia (even they're getting in on the act!):

_Some rumours appearing lately suggests that DIGIC 5 will be released in Q2 2011 along with EOS 5D Mark III. Some of the rumours say from 20-30 Megapixels and possible introduction of filming in 4K at 30 fps and 1080P at 60 fps._


----------



## DoesNotFollow (Nov 3, 2010)

bvukich said:


> That a non-1d body would have DIGIC-V first is more unlikely.



I see it as a solid business move on Canon's part. It sets up hype over their new Digic 5 chip and gives them time to give it some real word testing and get feedback before incorporating it in their flagship model.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 4, 2010)

bvukich said:


> DoesNotFollow said:
> 
> 
> > The idea that at new 5D Mark 3 would not have the new Digic 5 chip and rather have two Digic 4's is not likely.
> ...



Who says that Canon has to use all of the Digic-5 features in a non-1d body?


----------



## Justin (Nov 5, 2010)

What do digic 4 and digic 5 even mean? It's not like we have geekbench to test these against each other. What an odd thing to argue over. 



Bob Howland said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > DoesNotFollow said:
> ...


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Nov 9, 2010)

Why is everyone getting hot under the collar about a single Digic V vs a Dual Digic IV? Their proccessing through put is pretty much the same. Ie about 160 mb/s. The only thing a Digic V will offer a 5DIII is a slightly lighter chip set. 
Im not sure on the 28mp / 6fps. From my math, Id make the through put at 28mp and 5.7 fps ;-)

I get the feeling that Canon used a dual Digic IV array for the 7D to bring in the processing power of the next gen camers to the XD range without having the Digic V chip ready. Which prolly means that the non 1 series XD range will. Always have dual Digic processors of the old tech from now on.

The Dual Digic V processsors are alledged to have a though put of upto 320mb/s so a 32mp / 10fps cam is quite possible. As such, I think the Digic V will be the last of its kind, Canon would not need a fast chip again, which is prolly why they are holding it back.


----------



## kai (Nov 13, 2010)

Disappointed no raw(uncompressed) video output. This is the only requirement if I ever upgrade from mark2 to mark3.


----------



## RogerC (Nov 19, 2010)

No mention of dual slots. Is this something to be kept exclusive to 1 series?


----------



## cancan (Nov 19, 2010)

scalesusa said:


> I'd like to see improvement in the Auto and Av settings though. Specifically, the option to change the default shutter speed from 1/focal length to a settable ratio. This would fix the auto ISO as well, since ISO would rise or fall according to the shutter speed ratio, and in effect, be changing the minimum or maximum limits depending on lens focal length used, at least while in auto or Av mode. It might help in Tv mode too, I haven't thought much about it. Right now, I have to use full manual, or set the ISO to get fast shutter speeds in Av mode.



I completely agree with your request. Perhaps if we can set a minimum shutter-speed in Av + Auto ISO, that will solve most of the problem too.


----------



## RogerC (Nov 21, 2010)

Canon have taken a tremendous amount of stick over the last few years with their focussing problems and quality control. To cap it all Nikon vastly improved their high iso performance. This resulted in a mass exodus by a lot of professionals from the Canon camp.

Canon showed signs with the 7D that they would try to halt this. But they are going to have to make a massive leap forward to get these people back. Regrettably I do not see this happening because Canonâ€™s policy has always been to make small step by step improvements rather than a quantum leap.

With the 5D mk2 the marketing people seemed to have had the strongest voice. Development work was concentrated on the video function rather than sorting out the inherent sluggish behavior and focussing problems of the mk 1. I do hope this does not happen again with the mk111.


----------



## scalesusa (Nov 22, 2010)

RogerC said:


> Canon have taken a tremendous amount of stick over the last few years with their focussing problems and quality control. To cap it all Nikon vastly improved their high iso performance. This resulted in a mass exodus by a lot of professionals from the Canon camp.
> 
> Canon showed signs with the 7D that they would try to halt this. But they are going to have to make a massive leap forward to get these people back. Regrettably I do not see this happening because Canonâ€™s policy has always been to make small step by step improvements rather than a quantum leap.
> 
> With the 5D mk2 the marketing people seemed to have had the strongest voice. Development work was concentrated on the video function rather than sorting out the inherent sluggish behavior and focussing problems of the mk 1. I do hope this does not happen again with the mk111.



One thing you forgot to mention is that Canon is making tons of money, and Nikon has been cutting costs to stay afloat. They have just begun to show a profit in FY 2011. Those tons of people you claim to know of have just barely made a dent in Nikons losses. Maybe the foundation is being laid for future profit, but Canon knows how to manufacture cameras cheaply and sell them at a lower price point. Canon cameras are very good, but they do not pull out all the stops, they just make them good enough to sell for a big profit. They have been doing this for 40 years quite successfully.


----------



## gbaturin (Jan 8, 2011)

Won't a higher pixel density kill high ISO performance? The 5D Mark II is inferior to the Nikon D700 in this regard...


----------



## dyckim (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't think canon will incorporate an articulated screen for the 5d mark iii. It just doesn't seem 'professional'. Ergonomically speaking all the button will be on the right hand side...


----------



## WarStreet (Jan 11, 2011)

dilbert said:


> The 5D Mark 2 had approximately the same pixel density as the Canon 20D. The performance of the 5D Mark2's sensor was marginally better than the 20D in most tests, according to dxomark graphs.
> 
> Canon's next sensor with more MP was the 40D.
> 
> ...



The way I read the graphs, it seems that the 5DII is much better than the 20D in every category. I prefer to use the individual graphs rather the DXO overall score, since they show the strong/weak aspects in the needed category within the ISO range. 

Using the DXO overal score, it shows the 5DII is slightly better than 1 stop compared to 20D, while 40D is less than 1/3 stop better than the 20D. 

SNR graphs shows (on my eyes) about 1 1/2 stop better for the 5DII compared to 20D. 

The 20D and 40D are similar in SNR, DR and color sensitivity, with a slight edge for the 40D on low ISO, and a slight edge for the 20D on high ISO. The differences are so small, that I believe they are insignificant. 

The difference from the 5DII and 5D is significant, therefore I expect a similar trend for the 5DIII. 

If you consider the pressure from the other brands, with the D7000 and the K-5, sensor technology is improving at a very fast rate recently. I expect and hope a 5DIII with 28MP and 2/3 stop better overall noise and an improved DR, with a better AF (lots of pressure for a better AF too) 

I would like to see other members interpretation related to the 5D series to stay in theme.


----------



## remy.brooks (Jan 15, 2011)

I understand that this is more of a studio camera than a sport camera but i hoped canon would only increase the megapixels to 24 and put better noise reduction and continuous shooting at 6/7 frames per second. Does anyone know the pricing for this camera?


----------



## Jan (Jan 15, 2011)

remy.brooks said:


> I understand that this is more of a studio camera than a sport camera but i hoped canon would only increase the megapixels to 24 and put better noise reduction and continuous shooting at 6/7 frames per second. Does anyone know the pricing for this camera?


Why implement noise-reduction, when they could reduce noise-genesis using larger pixels? Along the way, DR would increase too. 8)


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jan 21, 2011)

It's not reasonable to compare the iso abilities of sensors that are years apart. Much has changed between the 20D and 5DII. They might share the same pixel density but the micro lens arrayand pixel buffering are completely different. Sure, it's fine to compare iso values of a simular generation. I'm sure that Canon can squeeze more MP into the camera and gain more iso ability to A) cover the mp increase and B) gain some more iso ability. I'm sure that in high iso clarity, tomorrow's 12800 will be today's 6400.

The Nikon 12mp sensors are about a stop better in iso over the 5DII, but the 5DII has nearly twice the resolution and it has less on chip NR. The Nikon's NR can't be fully switched off in RAW...so some of it's low noise is due to NR, which can easily be done post production. The detail that a 5DII can produce is far higher than a D3/D3s or D700 can produce.
The Nikon D700/D3 seem to be a full frame sports camera, which isn't the target 5DII's market. Hence the high frame rate and excellent AI servo tracking performance.


----------



## MichaelB (Jan 24, 2011)

This might be too soon to ask but does anyone know estimate price on 5d mark III body when it comes out? is it gonna be $4000 body or should we expect same price around what mark ii is now?

Thanks 8)

p.s. I personally think its gonna cost an arm and a leg


----------



## kubelik (Jan 25, 2011)

MichaelB said:


> This might be too soon to ask but does anyone know estimate price on 5d mark III body when it comes out? is it gonna be $4000 body or should we expect same price around what mark ii is now?
> 
> Thanks 8)
> 
> p.s. I personally think its gonna cost an arm and a leg



tons of people asking this around the forum. nobody has any real idea since nobody has any idea what the spec list is. hard to guess a price when you don't know even basics like sensor performance, AF system, build type, FPS, video features ... the list goes on. nobody knows anything, so your guess is as valid as the next guy's. I'm guessing $2500-4000 range, depending on its feature set. that way Canon can keep selling old 5DII's at ~2000 and people will buy them still



dilbert said:


> The 5D Mark 2 had approximately the same pixel density as the Canon 20D. The performance of the 5D Mark2's sensor was marginally better than the 20D in most tests, according to dxomark graphs.
> 
> Canon's next sensor with more MP was the 40D.
> 
> ...



dilbert, I have to take serious objection to the way you worded this. haved owned and shot a lot of photos with a 5DII and a 30D (same sensor as 20D), saying that the 5DII's sensor performance is "marginally" better than the 20D's is incorrect, as far as real-world shooting goes.

the first difference is the color integrity of the files. you have a lot more latitude with the 5DII's files, and the colors are more accurate by my tastes. the difference grows significantly as you move up the ISO range.

in terms of ISO, with the 30D I was only comfortable shooting up to ISO 1600, after which noise reduction software would just start to mash the image into an undefined mess. with the 5DII I can salvage usable photos from ISO 6400 (of course, with copious NR applied as well). that's a 2-stop working advantage, which to me is more than marginal.

if the 5DIII can get up to 28 MP with a 2/3-stop advantage over the 5DII and no banding/better shadow integrity, I'll be very happy


----------

